# Problems with vBulletin 4.0



## BobD (Feb 2, 2003)

The previous version had date and time listed on each post. Is that gone now? I can't see it.


----------



## CSharp (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: Problems with the new vBulletin (3.8.1)?*

GIANT Banner and Google Ads take up one full page at 1024x768. Can you please adjust this?


----------



## evan1 (May 8, 2009)

*Re: Problems with the new vBulletin (3.8.1)?*

Hi Harri

It seems that there are no posts found prior to the changeover. Its a major issue at the moment and could be number one on the to do list. Essentially it means all of our posts prior to the changeover no longer exist which is a wealth of information gone. I would assume its still there, in a black hole somewhere waiting to find its way back.

Regards

Evan


----------



## evan1 (May 8, 2009)

*Re: Problems with the new vBulletin (3.8.1)?*

Also under MY PROFILE then FIND ALL POSTS - There is no way to discriminate between posts started and general posts as in the prior version of the forum. I believe this function was extremely beneficial and would certainly welcome it back.


----------



## J-Moen (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: Problems with the new vBulletin (3.8.1)?*



al9672 said:


> Getting errors when I try to send pm's.
> Taking a couple of attempts to send a pm , so hopefully I'm not spamming them with multiple copies.
> 
> Not sure if its a forum thing or a problem with chrome


I'm running chrome, and have sent multiple PM's today. No problems yet


----------



## Jazz Is All (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Problems with the new vBulletin (3.8.1)?*

I know you are still working on the changeover Hari, so I don't want to presume you aren't attending to this problem, but just in case you don't know about it, could you please bring back the functionality and location of the Search functions as they were before?

At the top of every page you could search the entire forum using either the old search function (that didn't work well) or via the improved Google Forum search you added last year, or you could search that particular thread. I used the Google search feature all the time and it was great because I could quickly find threads related to what I was currently reading. Now the only search function available when you are on a thread page is to search that individual thread and if you want to search the entire forum you have to go to the advanced search on another page and there is no Google Forum search feature available there either. Losing the Google Forum search window and having to leave the page you are on to search the entire forum isn't an improvement but rather 2 big steps backwards IMO.

On top of that, as others have been saying, the thing doesn't even work properly, although it now does find threads older than Jan. 11th. However it still can't find anything specific by a particular member. For example, I searched for 3 threads I know exist, Phil Barone's tone 2 production threads and Pete Thomas' recent mouthpiece/embouchure thread, and it came up empty for all of them. However, when I searched just for Phil Barone and Pete Thomas by name, with no specific topic, it came up with pages and pages of threads for each of them. Inexplicable! Whether this is their entire output I don't know, but whatever the case, as far as I can see there is no way to find the particular threads I wanted within those huge groupings, or any post of theirs on a particular topic, other than to visually scan through each entire group of threads reading the titles one by one, wasting tons of time doing it.

Clearly something is wrong in Denmark (or Finland if you prefer) if this is the best the "improved" vBulletin has to offer in the way of a search function. So at this point the old saying "If it's not broken, don't fix it!"seems to be proving itself true once again, although one can always hope that you can come up with a fix for the "fix". (Personally, I am leery of any software that bills itself as an "upgrade"--all you have to have done is suffered through the successive failed versions of Windows--2000, Millenium, Vista anyone?--to have learned that lesson and the truth of the aforementioned saying.)

So Hari, I hope you and the team (and my hat is forever off to you all) can remedy the problem and bring back the time-tested functionality that made SOTW such an outstanding and user-friendly resource.

Thanks,

JIA


----------



## MrRatty (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: Problems with the new vBulletin (3.8.1)?*

I'm getting a problem with the search - it doesn't find anything! I have tried searching for things which I found successfully before the upgrade using both the search box at the top right of the page and the advance search but in neither case are the items found previously found. This is quite a frustration since, as a relatively new user, I found much useful information using the search before the upgrade. Sorry in advance if this turns out to be operator error!


----------



## Kini (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: Problems with the new vBulletin (3.8.1)?*

Is there a way to post a description of the new functionality so that we know what's available? Also, a suggestion: on the forum homepage, the background color, forum titles, and flag for new posts are all shades of blue and difficult to read. Contrasting colors would be appreciated.


----------



## shmuelyosef (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: Problems with the new vBulletin (3.8.1)?*

The search seems to slowly be coming back to life. We used to be able to filter by sub-forum...very useful if possible to include. The Google search feature was useful also (others above have mentioned).

thanx for doing this !


----------



## DixieSax (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Problems with the new vBulletin (3.8.1)?*

Here is a recommendation for all.

One thing that can happen sometimes when websites do upgrades is that old remnants of the website hang around in browser caches. This can cause crap like jazzbluescat reported above.

When a favorite website performs a major update, it is a good idea to not only close your browser, but to delete your temporary internet files and clear your browser cache to prevent any old components from coming into play when viewing or interacting with the site.


----------



## MrRatty (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: Problems with the new vBulletin (3.8.1)?*

The "find all posts" feature for a user appears not to work - if I perform the "find" for me (from my profile) then only one post is found: my post in this thread. Since (until now) this was my only post since the upgrade I imagine that the upgrade has lost the index of posts made previously. Perhaps this is also the cause of the problem I mentioned above about the search facility:


> I'm getting a problem with the search - it doesn't find anything! I have tried searching for things which I found successfully before the upgrade using both the search box at the top right of the page and the advance search but in neither case are the items found previously found. This is quite a frustration since, as a relatively new user, I found much useful information using the search before the upgrade. Sorry in advance if this turns out to be operator error!


----------



## DaddyRabbit (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Problems with the new vBulletin (3.8.1)?*

Before the switch, the "Reply to thread" at the end of a thread would take you into the advanced reply mode. Now it's the same as "Quick reply". You have to make another click to "go advanced" to get to advanced mode. The emoticons are all messed up (missing, or gibberish).


----------



## DaddyRabbit (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Problems with the new vBulletin (3.8.1)?*

The handy "Last post read" button is gone.


----------



## oldcorollas (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Problems with the new vBulletin (3.8.1)?*

is it not compatible with IE6? 2/3rds of the link to different forum subsections are not links.. just text...


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: Problems with the new vBulletin (3.8.1)?*



DaddyRabbit said:


> The handy "Last post read" button is gone.


Mine works. [It IS handy!]


----------



## CSharp (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: Problems with the new vBulletin (3.8.1)?*

How about switching back to the old forum and offer a link to the "Beta" view of the new forum until you work out the issues.


----------



## wmclean (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: Problems with the new vBulletin (3.8.1)?*

Doing a search in "Horns for sale" for "Selmer" and it turns up zero results. Search not working ....

W.


----------



## Dr_sax (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Problems with the new vBulletin (3.8.1)?*



kcp said:


> I don't know. I just thought it might be even thought it doesn't really make sense.
> 
> Let's try something... Attached image is a jpg; when I click on it I get a lightbox with a larger version of the image... So, what do you get?


I can´see a picture. I only get a box with the image of a paperclip and the text "Attached Thumbnails" No links or anyting else.


----------



## Helen (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: Problems with the new vBulletin (3.8.1)?*



Dr_sax said:


> I can´see a picture. I only get a box with the image of a paperclip and the text "Attached Thumbnails" No links or anyting else.


What's going on here? I replied to this thread today already once, and it's vanished.

I'm having this same problem. We can't be the only 2 people this is happening to. I've tried all the various browsers (IE, Chrome, Firefox, Safari, & Opera), and it happens in all of them. I also have this problem in both my PC and my laptop. While I do have different anti-virus software in both, I do have some of the same malware programs in the 2 machines.


----------



## magical pig (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: Problems with the new vBulletin (3.8.1)?*



CSharp said:


> How about switching back to the old forum and offer a link to the "Beta" view of the new forum until you work out the issues.


+1 But I don't think it's possible.


----------



## Jazz Is All (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Problems with the new vBulletin (3.8.1)?*



Helen said:


> What's going on here? I replied to this thread today already once, and it's vanished.


Same for me. I posted last night on this thread and the post has vanished. The same thing happened with 2 other posts of mine on the thread about Expats from last night. And I am clearly not the only one this is happening to as several other people have commented about it also. This is killing the forum experience for me as far as posting goes, because what's the point of taking the time to write something if it disappears shortly thereafter?

Hari, please tell us what is going on. I can't believe that you and the mods are deleting posts that aren't in violation, so has the new software gone cyborg and started doing it at random by itself? I sure hope you can address this issue and solve the problem. Thanks

Now this post will probably disappear.


----------



## pc1234 (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Problems with the new vBulletin (3.8.1)?*

+1 to Jazz is All's comment above - it seems like a number of posts that were deleted early yesterday have reappeared, but ones posted later in the day (after that apparent back-up/hiccup) are now gone.


----------



## JL (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: Problems with the new vBulletin (3.8.1)?*

+1. Hope this gets resolved soon! It's kind of a "twilight zone" experience...


----------



## BenderBRodriguez (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Problems with the new vBulletin (3.8.1)?*

i cant open attachment, they appear as 1x1 pixel image. help!


----------



## Rob Musquetier (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: Problems with the new vBulletin (3.8.1)?*

Like SuperAction80 already stated two pages ago the links of indivudual postings in the threaded and hybrid mode don't work so when you want to read new postings you always have to find the pages were these are posted. Also new posts are not marked as such using this view (or I don't know how to recognise them as such).

regards,
Rob.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*Problems with the new vBulletin 4.0*



BobD said:


> The previous version had date and time listed on each post. Is that gone now? I can't see it.





CSharp said:


> GIANT Banner and Google Ads take up one full page at 1024x768. Can you please adjust this?





evan1 said:


> Hi Harri
> 
> It seems that there are no posts found prior to the changeover. Its a major issue at the moment and could be number one on the to do list. Essentially it means all of our posts prior to the changeover no longer exist which is a wealth of information gone. I would assume its still there, in a black hole somewhere waiting to find its way back.
> 
> ...





evan1 said:


> Also under MY PROFILE then FIND ALL POSTS - There is no way to discriminate between posts started and general posts as in the prior version of the forum. I believe this function was extremely beneficial and would certainly welcome it back.


These must been before the initail settings were done. Please let me know if your still have *these* problems.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*Problems with the new vBulletin 4.0*



Kini said:


> Is there a way to post a description of the new functionality so that we know what's available? Also, a suggestion: on the forum homepage, the background color, forum titles, and flag for new posts are all shades of blue and difficult to read. Contrasting colors would be appreciated.


The background color has been changed.
I am still working on a todo-list of things to fixed.

I am sorry, that this change-over turned out to be so painful.


----------



## Rob Musquetier (Dec 19, 2009)

I still don't see date/time stamp on individual postings... (although they are mentioned in the tree view)

regards,
Rob.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*Problems with the new vBulletin 4.0*



CSharp said:


> How about switching back to the old forum and offer a link to the "Beta" view of the new forum until you work out the issues.


I had a test site working several weeks using a back-up database. Once I became confident about 4.0. I went all-out with the live database.
However, something went wrong in that conversion, and I am trying to salvage what I can. All data since the dawn of the history (2003) is there. Old are attachments are still there, but something went wrong in attachment conversion. I have asked vBulletin support to help in this.

There are still some font-size and background color issues to be set.

What we had when running vB3 was a hack. A lot of functionality was achieved by using third-party modifications and such. An attraction in 4.0 was to stramline the system, and get everything from one vendor.
In retrospect, had I foreseen all the problems I certainly would have postponed this change. Now, because the database has been massaged through 4.0, it cannot be converted back to 3.8.


----------



## Jazz Is All (Sep 28, 2007)

Harri,
Thank you for all the hard work in trying to fix all this. I know you have your hands full, but could you please look into why all the embedded YouTube videos in posts prior to the change no longer contain any videos. I posted about this the day before yesterday but that post vanished into thin air along with lots of other people's posts. If you look at a post with videos in them you'll see what I mean. The only thing left is a box with the disclaimer and the words I Agree, which doesn't open anything when you click it. There no URL any longer for the video that was there and if you right click and look at properties, there are none because the video is gone gone gone.

An example: Post #1 on this thread: In Memory of Otis Redding and the Bar Kays

Thanks


----------



## Jazz Is All (Sep 28, 2007)

Rob Musquetier said:


> I still don't see date/time stamp on individual postings... (although they are mentioned in the tree view)
> 
> regards,
> Rob.


It's on the far left in the blue band at the top of each post...it's right above your name....your's says Today 02:56 P.M., although I don't know if that is adjusted for my time zone or what.


----------



## Rob Musquetier (Dec 19, 2009)

Jazz Is All said:


> It's on the far left in the blue band at the top of each post...it's right above your name....your's says Today 02:56 P.M., although I don't know if that is adjusted for my time zone or what.


Yep it is fixed now!!! Thanks for all the hard work!

I also noticed the new post icon is now working!!! Well done!

Now I only have the problem reported in posting of yesterday 1:26 PM (GMT - 1) on links of "individual postings in the threaded and hybrid mode" outstanding...

thanks again,
Rob


----------

